

Ask HN: Who's hiring in Europe? - europoppet

I&#x27;m an IT guy (CompSci MSc) who&#x27;s been doing system architecture and devops work for the past four years (C++&#x2F;Java, running herd on VMs, enforcing code reviews, etc.) and who&#x27;d like to work remotely (for family reasons). Seeing as there are always a bunch of US-based offerings on HN, I thought I&#x27;d try asking about opportunities in Europe (preferably Southern&#x2F;Western Europe, since I&#x27;d like to hop on a plane occasionally to touch base with an actual office).
======
phantom_oracle
Any US company who has remote-friendly policies and a European office may be
the right solution.

Otherwise try a firm like: Canonical or RedHat (Europe).

